# Trodizzle's 2017 Journey with StrongLifts 5x5



## trodizzle (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay gang, now that my home gym is done, it's time to start lifting.

I decided to give the StrongLifts 5x5 program a go, both myself and my wife are going to start the program together.

This will be my log of that journey.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok buddy. Lets get to work. I'll be watching


----------



## DF (Dec 30, 2016)

Get it going Dizzy!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 30, 2016)

No slacking!!!!!! Get to work.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice Diz! Excited to see ya grow!


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 30, 2016)

Myself




My Wife


----------



## automatondan (Dec 30, 2016)

Here come the spread-sheets!!! :32 (19):


----------



## snake (Dec 30, 2016)

About time you get get off your lazy ass and get back to work! 
#powerbuilder4ever


----------



## bugman (Dec 30, 2016)

I was waiting on the spreadsheets!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2016)

spreadcheeks dizzle


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 31, 2016)

Is this a journey to see Journey or the gay bar? I was hoping Journey was playing AT the gay bar.
!S!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 17, 2017)

Current progress below. I'm on week 3 of the StrongLifts 5x5 program, my wife is just starting week 3. Things are starting to get heavier but we've been paying close attention to form while the weight is low. We're both happy with the program so far, I'm starting to feel/see some gains.

Me:






Wifey:


----------



## DF (Jan 17, 2017)

It's about time we got an update!  More spreadsheets!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are you doing cardio too diz? If so what machine do you have for the house?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Are you doing cardio too diz? If so what machine do you have for the house?



Yes. It's a combination. I have a new BowFlex MaxTrainer M7 at the house but while in between jobs I've been hitting the YMCA with my wife doing various cardio things such as spin class, track running, and the stair climber.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm on the edge of my seat for the next training day...

Will he get all 5 sets of 5 reps? Or will he fall short 

Only time will tell!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 19, 2017)

Do you really need a dizzlesheet to run a 5x5?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Do you really need a dizzlesheet to run a 5x5?



It's in my DNA.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat for the next training day...
> 
> Will he get all 5 sets of 5 reps? Or will he fall short
> 
> Only time will tell!!!!



Eventually it will get harder and I will start to miss reps my friend. Slow and steady.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 9, 2017)

A quick update.

Program is going good so far. Things are starting to get challenging and both my wife and I are starting to miss reps on some lifts which is where the fun starts, getting stronger.

I've noticed some lower back/hip like pain on one side of my body recently that mainly shows up when standing idle for a long period of time or when walking/jogging with my wife on off days. Not sure what is causing this or if it's just due to working muscles back in that area I haven't really worked in a while.

I just started week 7 of the program, so just about at the two month marker.

Instead of posting screenshots, I'm just going to link to my progress tracker which can be found here:

My Tracker:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bv1BAHyORpC0SoRxImsgQS-3DmJZNByslT5q5cc0S9Y/edit?usp=sharing

My Wife's Tracker:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Tkdc1GnamqlZQ-yECylNpcDDqnbZ_76CGmj0YLio-HY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2017)

Start getting some massages buddy, get those salt baths in too. I'm feeling good man from all this preventative maintenance.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2017)

x2 for salt baths. Good times.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 9, 2017)

You guys serious about the salt baths?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes bro. It helps but I've been also doing massage, cryo, and adding electrostim.  Do it


----------



## stonetag (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm not sure if I have seen a sexier spread sheet than Dizz puts out, barbarian up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> You guys serious about the salt baths?



100% serious. Epsom salts in a hot bath after training. Soak for at least 10-15 mins.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 28, 2017)

30 min on stair climber
Squats 5x5@145
Overhead Press 5x5@100
Deadlift 1x5@150
Chin Ups 1x5@227 1x3@227


----------



## Perme8 (Feb 28, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> A quick update.
> 
> Program is going good so far. Things are starting to get challenging and both my wife and I are starting to miss reps on some lifts which is where the fun starts, getting stronger.
> 
> ...






How is the lower back/hip pain? Possibly look into your hip flexor, loose hamstrings. I'm in the same situation. I've started doing exercises to strength hamstrings to prevent quads from over compensating in my squat form.

Exert from google: 
Do squats work your hamstrings?
If it doesn't, your quads and glutes have to overcompensate for your hamstrings, says Schoenfeld. *This imbalance can increase your risk of pulled muscles and knee, hip, and ankle injuries*. Schoenfeld recommends performing two sets of hamstring-activating moves for every three sets of squats or lunges you perform.Oct 17, 2014


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 28, 2017)

222.5lbs
Lifting day off
45 min spin class


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> spin class



Nooooooooooo


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Nooooooooooo



Back row
Time with my sexy wife
Rows of yoga pants lined up in front of me. 

I don't see the issue....


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2017)

Im sure the view is great but its a spin class bro.

Even hard to say spin class without sounding like a queer.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Im sure the view is great but its a spin class bro.
> 
> Even hard to say spin class without sounding like a queer.



Says the guy with a black card planet fitness membership :32 (18):


----------



## Dex (Feb 28, 2017)

Did Z just quote and reply to himself?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 28, 2017)

Dex said:


> Did Z just quote and reply to himself?



Yep, that just happened.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 9, 2019)

Did Diz die?


----------

